# Common Pleco Sick - But With What?



## WiseLoad43 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, I have a common pleco who was originaly healthy but came down with a disease I'm not sure on what it is. All from what I see is he's covered in a light brownish fuzz and is breathing very rapidly. I need help on what he could possibly have. Many thanks in return! (Also, I don't think the fuzz is fungus as we already cured the fungus that was growing on him weeks ago).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

could be velvet......get some "aquarisol" and treat as directed..


----------



## WiseLoad43 (Feb 25, 2010)

Velvet eh? Thats a possibility. I'll look into it and the medcation as well.


----------

